
Y Combinator’s Clustrix rolls out databases that scale - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2010/05/03/y-combinators-clustrix-rolls-out-databases-that-scale/
======
gaius
_Previously, these companies would have to pour time and resources into custom
coding large databases._

No company has written their own custom database since the 60s.

